# PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten



## stefan19931993 (7. Juni 2015)

*PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## HisN (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Es bremst immer irgendwas, sonst hätten wir alle unendlich viele FPS. Kommt vom Bremsen-Trip runter.
Was bremst ist von Software+Settings abhängig. Es gibt keine pauschal richtige Lösung. Bei Deiner Software (außer usw, das kennt keiner) ist es aber praktisch immer die Graka in 4K auf Ultra, auch wenn es bei BF4 reichlich knapp werden könnte. Wie bei übrigens allen MMOS.

SLI: Nur wenn es Highend ist. Nicht mit alten Grakas, es sei denn Du willst es unbedingt ausprobieren. Bringt mehr Probleme als Leistung.
Hier mal ein typisches SLI-Problem. Während alle immer nur über MR quatschen, finde ich Schatten-Flackern und Alias-Ghosting viel übler.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yBcOBhTEmZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Witcher 3 in Ultra mit mindestens 60 FPS in 4K ... naja .. 980TI-SLI ist da angesagt. Für Mittel dürfte eine 980TI reichen.
Für BF4 reicht eine 980TI um Ultra zu erreichen. 
Ach ja .. Ultra in FHD ist was anderes als Ultra in 4K. Bei 4K brauchste nämlich das 4xMSAA, was Ultra in BF4 bedeutet nicht mehr. Klammert euch nicht immer daran.
Sobald man das Gras in GTA5 auf Ultra schaltet bricht jede Graka zusammen die es zu kaufen gibt. Da kannste Dich ganz von Ultra verabschieden. Was eventuell in der Stadt noch geht, ist in der Pampa nicht mehr tragbar. Aber auch dort ist die 980TI für (fast) Ultra gut. Nur Schatten-Auflösung und wie schon erwähnt das Gras müssen drann glauben. Dann hat man innerhalb der Stadt deutlich mehr als 60 FPS, und außerhalb dann um die 50.
Das VRAM ist auschließlich von Software+Settings abhängig. Du hast es in der Hand. Die Menge die Du brauchst wird hauptsächlich über die Game-Engine, die Textur-Auflösung und den Antialiasing-Faktor bestimmt. D.h. es kann passieren dass Du in 4K nur unwesentlich mehr VRAM brauchst als in FHD, weil Du nicht ständig 8xMSAA dazuklatschen darfst. Braucht man in 4K nicht mehr, weil die Treppen durch die Auflösung geklättet werden. BF4 und Witcher3 kommen mit 4GB in 4K aus. Nur GTA5 hätte gerne etwas mehr als 4GB, bzw. belegt gerne mehr als 4GB, allerdings weiß ich nicht genau was passiert wenn "nur" 4GB vorhanden sind. Ob das zu Rucklern führt. Kann ich mangels 4GB-Karte nicht nachtesten. 

Du redest immer übers Geld, scheint also ein knappes gut zu sein. Wakü für CPU und Graka .... 450 Euro. Darunter würde ich gar nicht erst anfangen mir Gedanken zu machen.
Ob Dein Netzteil reicht oder nicht hängt von Deiner Graka-Wahl ab. Wenn Du Dich nicht für SLI entscheidest dann reicht das Netzteil natürlich von der Leistung her mehr als aus (auch wenn es Uralt ist). 

Falls Du 60 Euro auf das Budget für den Monitor aufschlägst: PHILIPS BDM4065UC/00 100,5cm 39,56Zoll TFT 19:9 38: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r der ist immer mal wieder für 660 Euro zu erhaschen und jeden Euro wert. Ich selbst hab ihn für 799 Euro bekommen, und bereue keinen Cent.


----------



## stefan19931993 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## FlashHardwareTV (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Hmm, eventuell solltest du deine CPU übertakten, es kommt aber auch drauf an, welche Spiele du spielen willst. Spielst du nur mit UHD oder Real 4K? Real 4K würde ich nicht empfehlen, da es fürs Gaming noch nicht die richtige Hardware gibt. Wen du Gamer bist würde ich auf WQHD spielt


----------



## HisN (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

<-- braucht immer ein bisschen Zeit um seine Gedanken zu ordnen. Ich hab das oben erweitert.
Die Sache ist halt die:
Du willst Min 60 FPS in 4K. Das ist ne harte Aufgabe für die Graka, und fast ausschließlich für die Graka.
Wenn die Kohle nicht da ist, check aus wie viel FPS Dein AMD jetzt leistet. Dem ist es nämlich Scheissegal was für ne Graka dahinter hängt.
Wenn er überall 60 Min-FPS leistet, dann brauchste NUR und AUSSCHLIESSLICH die Graka wechseln.



FlashHardwareTV schrieb:


> Real 4K würde ich nicht empfehlen, da es fürs Gaming noch nicht die richtige Hardware gibt.



falsche Pauschalität. Es gibt nur Standpunkte. Es gibt genug Leute die mit GTX670 in UHD/4K unterwegs sind, und die es schaffen die Regler in der Software zu bedienen. Also die Software an die Hardware anpassen. Und es gibt die Leute die alle Regler ganz rechts haben müssen, und dann von Benchmarks in Ultra-Settings irgend eine Wahrheit ableiten.
Benutzt die Regler in der Software, und schon geht sich das aus. Gott ich hab genug Games die ich in UHD mit über 100 FPS bediene, und der Unterschied zu 4K ist nun wirklich nicht riesig. Hört endlich auf zu verbreiten das Gaming in 4K per se unmöglich ist. Es hängt alleine vom eigenen Standpunkt ab und nicht von irgendeiner Hardware.


----------



## HisN (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Doppelpost, Sorry


----------



## stefan19931993 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## stefan19931993 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## HisN (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Ein Limit entsteht nicht erst bei 100% Auslastung auf der CPU.
Schau auf die FPS wenn die Graka nicht ausgelastet ist, oder erzeuge durch eine kleine Auflösung ein künstliches CPU-Limit.

Erläuterung dazu findest Du in meiner Signatur unter Beobachte oder CPU/GPU-Limit.


----------



## stefan19931993 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## HisN (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Wer berechnet die Auflösung? Die CPU oder die Graka?
Sobald Die Graka nicht 99% ausgelastet ist limitiert ausschließlich die CPU (es sei denn das Game hat einen Limiter, das VRAM ist voll oder Du hast vsync an).


Nochmal zum Verständnis. Ihr versucht da einen Zusammenhang herzustellen den es nicht gibt.
Deine CPU ackert Deine Programme ab. Deine Graka bedient den Monitor. 
Wenn Deine CPU in einem Programm 60 FPS schafft, dann schafft sie 60 FPS. Egal ob die Graka dahinter 30 FPS auf dem Monitor darstellen kann (dann biste im Graka-Limit) oder ob sie 6000 FPS darstellen kann (dann biste im CPU-Limit).
Natürlich verschiebst Du die Grenze mit der Geschwindigkeit der CPU. Aber ist das nicht rein Akademisch? Ist das nicht völlig wurst wenn Deine CPU die von Dir geforderten 60 Min-FPS stemmt? Ihr rennt da einer fixen Idee hinterher. Und ich würde ja nicht auf die Max-FPS im CPU-Limit schauen, sondern auf die Min-FPS. Du willst doch 60 Min-FPS und nicht 60 Max-FPS. 

Ob SLI (rein technisch) geht oder nicht hat nix mit der CPU zu tun. Darüber entscheidet alleine das Mainboard. Und die Beschreibung zum Mainboard kannst Du alleine lesen.


----------



## stefan19931993 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## HisN (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

4gb
Und Du kennst die Nachteile von SLI/CF?

So sieht z.b. Witcher3 im Moment mit CF aus, wenn man Pech hat.
AMD veröffentlicht Catalyst 15.5 Beta für The Witcher 3 und Project CARS

Ich weiß, ihr seid alle FPS-Geil. Aber CF/SLI ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Am Ende musst Du das natürlich mit Dir ausmachen. BF4 dürfte keine Probleme machen.


----------



## stefan19931993 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## HisN (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Mit einer GTX980 ist GTA nicht auf Ultra möglich. Sobald Du bei GRAS Ultra anschaltest bricht alles zusammen was es zur Zeit am Markt gibt in 4K. Egal was Du für einen Namen einsetzt.
Und Crossfire bleibt Crossfire, egal ob nun durch zwei Grafikkarten oder zwei Chips realisiert.
Wenn Du unbedingt ein SLI möchtest, gehen natürlich auch zwei 970er.

Hier übrigens mal ein Video von gestern. Einfach nur blödes rumgefahren in GTA5/UHD weit abseits von Ultra-Settings. (Gras nur auf Hoch, Nachbearbeitung nur auf Normal, hohe Schatten-Auflösung deaktiviert, nur FXAA). Das ist eine Titan X, moderates OC. Dürfte eine 980TI ausperformen, und ist damit in etwa so schnell (rein von den FPS her) wie Dein 970er SLI.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wIhF93NsKis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Auf die VRAM-Auslastung schauen.


----------



## stefan19931993 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## the_leon (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Also, wenn es dein Mb unterstützt würde ich Cf mit 2 karten amchen, und zwar denen da!
Diese haben einen 2,5 Slot kühler, musst du schauen, ob dein MB das mitmacht: Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290X Tri-X, 8GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11226-11-40G)
Diese haben meines Wissens nur nen 2 Slot kühler: Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC, 8GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11226-17-40G)
Die haben 8gb Vram, 4gb bremsen so manches CF System schon aus.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



stefan19931993 schrieb:


> Könntest mir ein 1000 Watt netzteil empfehlen falls ich mich für die R9 295x2 entscheide?
> Kennst noch ein besseres Mainboard?



Du brauchst doch kein 1000 Watt Netzteil. 750 Watt reichen problemlos.
Du kannst ja das P11 nehmen, gibt es ab 850 watt.


----------



## chischko (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Und so ganz nebenher gesagt: Für eine 4790K CPu bitte diesen Ram nehmen zu OC zwecken: G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Das kannste mal als Basis nehmen und die PSU gegen die BQ Dark Power Pro 850W (wie von Thres erwähnt) ersetzen und dann haste damit noch Luft für nen potenten SLI Verbund.


----------



## stefan19931993 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## chischko (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



stefan19931993 schrieb:


> Klingt aufjedenfall sehr gut. Jedoch mache ich mir bei der Hitzeetwicklung bisschen sorgen.
> Habe das hier gefunden. Scheint sehr stark zu schwanken.
> GTX 980 SLI vs R9 290X 8GB CF vs R9 295X2 on the AMD FX-9590 at 8K - TweakTown's Tweakipedia
> 
> ...



Viele Fragen, zu denen ich nur teilw. eine Antwort beisteuern kann: 
- 750W reichen! Auch für 2 GPUs und dann haste noch immer Luft! Die 850er der Dark Power Pro 11 von BQ ist da mit Sicherheit heute eines der besten, wenn nicht sogar DAS beste für den consumer-markt. 
- Das Gehäuse betrachte ich mit ordentlicher Skepsis! Ein Cube Gehäuse für nen Multi-GPU System ist schon etwas konträr! Ich würde zu den Enthoo Luxe oder Pro greifen. Das Enthoo Primo ist etwas übertrieben groß (auch wenn ich es habe aber nur weil später WaKü sicher kommt). 
-MB Da ist sicher das hier aus P/L Sicht sehr attraktiv ASUS Z97-Pro Gamer (90MB0KZ0-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Edit: Welche PSU hast Du denn heute, damit man hier mal eine Antwort zu deiner Frage ob dein jetziges 740W NT noch reicht liefern kann.


----------



## stefan19931993 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## the_leon (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



stefan19931993 schrieb:


> Das ist mein Netzteil 730Watt: https://www.alternate.de/be-quiet!/Pure-Power-CM-L8-730W/html/product/919900?
> 
> Hätte schon gerne ein Cube Gehäuse. Welche Nachteile hat es bei einem CF System? Wenn die GraKa hochkant steht sollten beide die gleiche Temperatur haben. Bei einem normalen Gehäuse bleibt die untere GPU kühl und die obere kocht . Oder sehe ich da etwas falsch?



Das L8 musst du austauschen, Gruppenregulierung ist heute schon veraltet un muss bei SLI/CF ausgetauscht werden.  (sonst auch)
Das Problem bei Sli ist nicht das, dass die Warme luft von der unteren Gpu von der oberen Gpu angesaugt wird, sondern dass, das die Luftansaugung der oberen Garaka von der unteren blockiert wird.
Bei SLI/CF würde ich daher, falls möglich mindestens einen Slot abstand zwischen den GPUs lassen, und Modelle mit radiallüftern nehmen. (Bei Hawai Gpus nicht zu empfehlen)

EDIT: man kauft KEINE Mbs mit wlan, sodern n stick!!!


----------



## chischko (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



leokasi schrieb:


> Das L8 musst du austauschen, Gruppenregulierung ist heute schon veraltet un muss bei SLI/CF ausgetauscht werden.  (sonst auch)


Kann ich mich nur anschließen! Da nimmst eben lieber das neue Dark Power Pro 11 mit 850 Watt oder nen anderes leistungsfähiges, modernes.


----------



## floelein (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

das Coolermaster würde ich nicht für SLI nutzen, dieses hier ist dafür besser geeignet:
Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011030-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## floelein (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

das Coolermaster würde ich nicht für SLI nutzen, dieses hier ist dafür besser geeignet:
Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011030-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



stefan19931993 schrieb:


> Das ist mein Netzteil 730Watt: https://www.alternate.de/be-quiet!/Pure-Power-CM-L8-730W/html/product/919900?



Das L8 ist bei über 430W überhaupt nicht zu empfehlen. Bei SLI schon gar nicht. Nimm das P11 850W.


----------



## jkox11 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



stefan19931993 schrieb:


> Klingt aufjedenfall sehr gut. Jedoch mache ich mir bei der Hitzeetwicklung bisschen sorgen.



Meine (obere) Karte im CF wird nie über 80 Grad heiss...
Und ein P11 750W oder ein NT ähnlicher Qualität reicht locker.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Die P11 mit 550-750W sind noch nicht erhältlich.


----------



## jkox11 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Ein 850W geht auch


----------



## stefan19931993 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

......


----------



## jkox11 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Bis jetzt kann ich alles aus meiner Signatur empfehlen. 
Warum das Mainboard liegen? 
Netzteile hier ansehen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...e-mit-daten-und-preisen-stand-mai-2015-a.html


----------



## stefan19931993 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## jkox11 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Mein Dark Rock Pro 3 ist genauso fett und da verbiegt nix.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Normalerweise haben die CPU-Kühler ja eine recht stabile Backplatte.
Du kannst ja mal versuchen mit Kabelbinder an der Gehäusedecke den Kühler etwas hochzuziehen um das Board zu entlasten.


----------



## chischko (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Bist Du sicher, dass du alle Spacer und Schrauben korrekt gesetzt hast? Denn eigentlich dürfte sich da nur wirklich MINIMALST was biegen. Die Boards sind meist ja mit 9 Schrauben oder mehr fixiert und weisen von Haus aus ne gute Steifigkeit aus gerade WEIL die Kühler ja immer größer und schwerer werden und immer mehr schweres Kupfer verbaut wird etc. 

"Mockermodus -on" Zum Thema Netzteil: Ich muss Dich nun mal fragen: Liest du eigentlich ernsthaft, was wir mittlerweile 3-4 Leute hier empfohlen haben? Das BQ! Dark Power Pro 11 mit 850W ist Dir hier bereits mehrfach empfohlen worden für deine Ansprüche und Budget und du fragst dennoch nochmal bei jkox11 (auch wenn er ne riesen Expertise hat, aber die haben auch andere, die Dir das DPP bereits empfohlen haben) nach? Finde ich ein wenig redundant und respektlos gegenüber denen, die Dir bereits Ratschläge erteilt haben, jkox11's Wissen in allen Ehren! *Meckermodus -off"


----------



## stefan19931993 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## the_leon (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Das P11 ist das hochwertigste Nt der Welt!!!
AM Nt soll man niemals Sparen!!!!
Das Power Zone ist fürn Arsch!!!
Wegen den Karten: Sapphire R9 290X 8gb Tri-X OC New Edition.


----------



## chischko (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



> "Ich finde 190€ für 850 Watt etwas teuer"


 2 undurchsichtige Säcke Äpfel liegen nebeneinander zum Verkauf: Ein großer für einen Euro und ein kleinerer für 1,50 Euro. Was machst Du? Kaufst Du den großen Sack ohne rein zu schauen? Wohl kaum oder nur wenn du sehr naiv bist.

Die Leute legen immer so dermaßen viel Wert auf die Wattzahl aber das ist beileibe nicht die Einzige oder gar wichtigste Kenngröße. Was meinst Du warum es 730W Netzteile für unter 30 Euro gibt? Genau! Weil sie Schrott sind! 
Zudem brauchst du vielleicht für ein Tripple SLI oder Quad SLI ein 1KW NT, ansonsten einfach überdimensioniert und völlig  
Das P11 ist mit Sicherheit um Längen hochwertiger als die allermeisten NTs da draußen. Wie der direkte Vergleich zu dem von dir erwähnten Power Zone Exemplar ausfällt weiß ich nicht. Wenn ich die Komponenten, zu denen Du dich bereits bekannt hast kaufen würde würde ich sehr stark auf die Leute hier hören...

 Du siehst an meinem angebrachten Beispiel, dass man nicht einfach Watt/Euro rechnen darf, sonst müsste Techsolo ja die Weltherrschaft in Sachen Netzteile haben... *Sarkasmus an* _bei denen bekommst du 26,66 Watt/Euro... bei Be Quiet! gerade mal "lumpige" 4,375 Watt/Euro! Da stellt sich doch gar keine Frage! ZUSCHLAGEN BEI TECHSOLO!!!!_ *Sarkasmus aus*


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



stefan19931993 schrieb:


> Ich finde 190€ für 850 Watt etwas teuer
> Das kostet z.B. nur 150€ und hat 1000W https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-power-zone-1000w-atx-2-4-bn213-a992175.html
> Oder ist das Pro 11 hochwertiger?



Die Qualität ist nun mal auch deutlich besser, da kann das Power Zone nicht mithalten.
Abgesehen davon ist da P11 Platin zertifiziert und das Power Zone nur Bronze. 
Gerade Bronze Netzteil sind bei geringer Last sehr ineffizient.


----------



## chischko (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Qualität ist nun mal auch deutlich besser, da kann das Power Zone nicht mithalten.
> Abgesehen davon ist da P11 Platin zertifiziert und das Power Zone nur Bronze.
> Gerade Bronze Netzteil sind bei geringer Last sehr ineffizient.



Genau das was ich mit Äpfeln versucht habe auszudrücken


----------



## stefan19931993 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Warte doch besser erstmal auf die Vorstellung der neuen AMD-Karten.


----------



## stefan19931993 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## floelein (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Tri-X oder PCS+ sind beide top, egal welche da kannste nix falsch machen, persönlich würde ich die Tri-x bevorzugen.

Beim Ram kannste bei den alten bleiben, du kannst dir mal noch folgende Gehäuse anschauen:

Lian Li PC-V359WRX schwarz/rot mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
anidÃ©es AI7WW White mit Sichtfenster (AI-07WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooltek W2 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (JB W2 K-W/600046945) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Crossfire ohne Wakü würde ich aber in keinem von denen machen, dafür sind Cubes zu klein, eventuell wäre ja die Fury X eher was mit ihrer Wakü.

LCD-Monitore mit Gaming: AMD FreeSync (Adaptive-Sync) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

der WQHD Asus hatte Firmware Probleme, da drauf achten.

Gruß Flo


----------



## stefan19931993 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## jkox11 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Das Predator besteht aus viel Plastik, würd ich nicht nehmen, ist Kinderkram  

Der Monitor ist gut  

Den RAM kannst du ganz klar behalten, den musst du nicht austauschen.


----------



## chischko (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Das predator ist eine effektheischende Rappelkiste für präpubertäre Teenies! Bitte! Nimm nen ordentliches Gehäuse! 

Die Suche bei Geizhals nutzen wir hier ja nicht umsonsten als quasi-standard


----------



## HisN (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



stefan19931993 schrieb:


> Merkt man beim upgrade von 1866Mhz zu 2400Mhz keinen unterschied? Weil Sonst Investiere ich die 130€ wo anderst



Im CPU-Limit, einstelliger Prozentbereich.


----------



## floelein (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

weiß net, der Samsung ist jetzt nicht so pralle, viele gute Freesyncs kommen jetzt so langsam, z.B.
LG 27MU67: 4K-Monitor mit Freesync und 27 Zoll großem IPS-Panel für 600 Euro [Update]

das ist dieser hier:
LG 27MU67-B, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

was hat denn der Samsung für ein Hz Bereich für Freesync?


----------



## stefan19931993 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## floelein (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

hier mal noch ein paar Ideen:
Corsair Graphite Series 730T Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Graphite Series 760T V2 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011073-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Phanteks Enthoo Luxe schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES614L_BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## stefan19931993 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## floelein (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

das mit der Reaktionszeit ist und bleibt ein Streitthema  , meiner Ansicht nach kann sie ruhig höher ausfallen, wenn dafür die Farben besser sind --> IPS Panel statt Tn Panel. Falls du sehr viele Shooter spielst kann man nen TN nehmen, für den ganzen Rest an Games ist das aber ziemlich egal.

Ganz wichtig kaufe keinen Freesync wo du die Hz Anzahl bei dem Freesync aktiv ist nicht kennst, leider sind diese im Moment noch alle ziemlich mieß, gerade bei 4k wäre ab 25 - 30 Hz wesentlich besser.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Die Werte sind reines Marketing. Einfach nicht beachten.


----------



## chischko (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Phanteks Enthoo Primo. Monster! Geil!


----------



## stefan19931993 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Der 5930k lohnt sowieso nicht, weil du für gerade einmal 12 Lanes mehr 150€ mehr Geld ausgibst. Nimm also den 5820k, wenns der 6 Kerner werden soll.


----------



## stefan19931993 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## the_leon (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Für die 6 kerner brauchst du ddr4 ram und da g.skill rawjaps
Bei den 4 kerner bei non K CPUs Crucial Ballastix Sport, bei K Cpus G.Skill TridentX 2400mhz

Fallst du ne Cpu empfehlung willst.

Einfache Frage:
Willst du Oc: 4790K
Kein Oc: Xeon E3 1231


----------



## stefan19931993 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## the_leon (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Übertakten kannst du mit dem 4790K genauso.
Übertakten bringt beim Zocken relativ wenig.
Wenn du Videobearbeitung machen willst: 5820K
Wenn du Zocken+Oc willst: 4790K
Wenn du nicht Oc willst: Xeon E3 1231


----------



## stefan19931993 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## the_leon (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Der 5820K bringt weniger Leistung, da spiele quadcore optimiert sind, und sich das nicht ändern wird.
Den 4790K kannst du Oc, was aber noch einen Aufpreis für Z97 Mb und 2400mhz ram kostet.
Der Xeon E3 1231 ist ein i7 ohne iGpu und ohne freien Multi.


----------



## stefan19931993 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## the_leon (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Den 4970k gibt es nicht
Für starkes Oc ist 2400mhz sinnvoll, da sonst ram mit 1600mhz machmal bremst.
Wenn du nicht OC willst, dann nimm den Xeon und verwende deinen ram mit 1866mhz.


----------



## stefan19931993 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## the_leon (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

G.Skill TridentX 2400mhz 16gb
Als Mb entweder Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5, oder Asus Z97 Pro-Gamer


----------



## jkox11 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



leokasi schrieb:


> Den 4970k gibt es nicht
> Für starkes Oc ist 2400mhz sinnvoll, da sonst ram mit 1600mhz machmal bremst.
> Wenn du nicht OC willst, dann nimm den Xeon und verwende deinen ram mit 1866mhz.



Unsinn, man kann den 4790K locker trotzdem nehmen. 
Der 1866 RAM nützt ihm beim Xeon ja mal gar nicht, da ein H-Board nur 1600Mhz RAM unterstützt.

Bei einem Neukauf wird halt immer 2400Mhz empfohlen. Da du aber den 1866'er RAM schon hast, reicht dieser locker!


----------



## stefan19931993 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## HisN (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Jede Spannungszugabe verkürzt die Lebensdauer. Jede. Ihr seid so geil ... übertakten bis der Arzt kommt, aber ja nicht die kostbare Hardware beschädigen.
OC ist kein Wunschkonzert, entweder Du gibst der CPU die Spannung die sie braucht, oder Du lässt es. Max von Intel vorgesehen steht auf der Seite der Pakung drauf. In der Regel gibt Deine Kühlung eher auf, als das Du in gefährliche Regionen kommst, wobei Gefährlich natürlich relativ zum 1. Satz meiner Antwort ist.


----------



## stefan19931993 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## Amon (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Bei einem 4790K nimmt man 2400er RAM und nichts anderes. Kannst aber auch deine alten 1866er weiter nutzen die CPU bringt in beiden Fällen ihre volle Leistung.


----------



## HisN (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Irgendwas bremst immer, sonst hätten wir alle unendlich viel FPS. Dein RAM bremst im CPU Limit. Immer. Egal wie schnell Du es kaufst. Der Unterschied ist allerdings nicht riesig. Ich würde eher in Menge als Geschwindigkeit investieren.


----------



## stefan19931993 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Alternate? 
Die haben null Ahnung. 

Also.


Ich sage dir jetzt, dass das 850 Watt Modell für dein Vorhaben perfekt geeignet ist.

Das System wird mit den ausgesuchten Komponenten exakt 712 Watt Leistungsaufnahme haben, sofern du es schaffst,

die beiden Karten auf 1080MHz zu takten.

Wenn nicht, entsprechend weniger.

Klaro?


----------



## HisN (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Was "reicht" hängt immer davon ab was man mit dem Rechner macht.
Beispiel: 
Ich zocke Elite. Das Energie-Messgerät zeigt 350W
Ich zocke Dragon-Age Inqusition: Das Energie-Messgerät zeigt 700W
Ich lasse Fur+Prime laufen, das Energie-Messgerät zeigt 1.1KW

Und jetzt? Kaufe ich ein 1.2KW-Netzteil weil ich ständig Fur+Prime laufen lasse? Nein, ich kaufe mir ein 850er, weil es in alle Lebenslagen, bis auf die künstlich erzeugten Worst-Case-Szenarien genug Energie liefert. 

Jetzt die Frage an Dich: Woher wissen wir den exakten Verbrauch Deines Systems, wenn er davon abhängig ist was Du damit machst? Verstehst Du auf was ich hinauswill? NIEMAND von uns kann das EXAKT Beurteilen. Du fragst 100 Leute auf der Straße, und genau so werden die Antwort ausfallen.
Bist Du Dir sicher das Alternate exakte Werte liefert, oder verdienen die eventuell ein paar Euro mehr wenn sie ein dickeres Netzteil verkaufen? Was bemessen die?
Google: Familienduell^^ (Sorry, kleiner Scherz am Rande^^)

@Threshold
Wusste gar nicht dass Du Deine schonst sehr schlüssige Argumentation mit Großschrift unterstützten musst^^


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



HisN schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Wusste gar nicht dass Du Deine schonst sehr schlüssige Argumentation mit Großschrift unterstützten musst^^



Ich wollte man auffallen. 
Ich weiß ja, was eine R9 290X mit 8GB zieht, wenn man sie an die Grenze zieht.
Das können schon mal 300 Watt nur für die Karte sein.


----------



## stefan19931993 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## markus1612 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Da 1866er RAM sogar tw. teurer (G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1866, CL8-9-9-24 (F3-1866C8D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) oder zumindest nicht viel günstiger ist, würde ich den 2400er nehmen. Höherer RAM - Takt erhöht die min. FPS in Spielen, daher ist schneller immer besser.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



stefan19931993 schrieb:


> Kann ich dich fragen wie die 712 Watt zu stande kommen?
> Gibt es eine Seite?
> Hab auf Alternate alles zusammengestellt wie oben beschrieben.
> Und mir werden nur Netzteile ab 860 Watt angezeigt. Bevor ich die Grafikkarten ausgewählt habe konnte ich auch ab 300 Watt alle möglichen auswählen.
> Denke die werden schon was Wissen ;D Also ich weiß es nicht und würde es gerne wissen ;D



Ich weiß, was eine Karte benötigt, wenn man sie an die Grenze taktet, wo es noch sinnvoll ist. Also das, was du machen willst.
Alternate macht nichts anderes als auf den Karton zu schauen. Die rechnen gar nichts aus, weil sie eben keine Ahnung haben. Die verlassen sich auf die Kartenhersteller und wenn der sagt, dass für eine Karte ein 500 Watt Netzteil notwendig ist, brauchst du für zwei Karten eben ein 1000 Watt Netzteil.
Allerdings sind die Angaben der Hersteller für den Arsch, denn erst wenn du tatsächlich nachmisst, hast du verlässliche werte. 
Aber weder die Hersteller noch Alternate machen das.
Ich schon. 



stefan19931993 schrieb:


> Bei den Grafikkarten werden ich nur den Takt erhöhen. Nichts an der Spannung.
> Grafikkarten 500 Watt
> CPU 88 Watt + Luft zum übertakten
> bei dem Rest hab ich keine Ahnung



Was?
Du willst nicht mal die Spannung erhöhen?
Sorry, aber jetzt muss ich dich anlächeln, ernsthaft.  
Du machst hier eine Riesen Welle und am Ende schaust du nur auf den Karton, auf dem steht, dass ein 500 Watt Netzteil empfohlen wird. 
die Karte braucht aber keine 500 Watt. Nicht mal der gesamte Rechner braucht das.
Eine R9 290X mit 10% über Standard, denn höher wirst du ohne Spannungserhöhung nicht kommen, braucht keine 220 Watt.

Daher reicht ein 750 Watt Netzteil völlig. Das 850er ist überdimensioniert. Aber du kannst es dir natürlich kaufen.


----------



## stefan19931993 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

10% sind so das max ohne Spannungserhöhung.
Der Chip ist halt am Ende.
Das gilt auch für die R9 390X, denn das ist ja nichts anderes als eine R9 290X mit neuem Aufkleber.

Der Hersteller sagt, dass die Karte eine TDP von 250 Watt hat. Bedeutet, dass sie dann rund 220 Watt aufnehmen wird.
Bei 10% mehr takt kannst du auch rund 10% mehr Leistungsaufnahme dazu rechnen. Macht als 240 Watt.
Quetscht du mehr raus, kannst du auf die 250 Watt kommen.
Sind dann 500 Watt für zwei Karten plus 100 Watt für den gesamten Rest.
Also 600 Watt. 

Dein Netzteil ist totaler Schrott. 
Das ist so schrott, dass selbst Schrottplätze die Annahme verweigern. Daher solltest du das auf jeden Fall ersetzen.


----------



## stefan19931993 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Für den 4790k gibt es Studien.
Bei Standard Takt hat er knapp 65 Watt.
Bei 4,5GHz sind es keine 10 Watt mehr.
Erst ab 1,3 Volt geht es nach oben, da sind dann auch 100 Watt kein Problem.
Daher reichen 4,5GHz völlig. Die Leistungsaufnahme ist da deutlich unterhalb der TDP Grenze und mehr Takt merkst du sowieso nicht.

Wie gesagt, mehr als 550-600 Watt, sofern du alles bis zur normalen Grenze übertaktest, wird das System nicht brauchen.
Und ob du nun 4 oder 6 Lüfter hast, ist Wumpe.


----------



## the_leon (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Das L8 sollst du nicht nehmen, da es Gruppenreguliert ist.
Wenn dir deine Grakas die komplette Leistung über die 12v schiene verbrauchen, dann gibt es auf den anderen Schienen weniger für HDDs und co. was bedeutet, dass diese beschädigt werden.
Das P11 850w liefert auch über 850w.
Und dass die r9 390x 300w braucht, glaube ich nicht, da die Maxwell Gpu sehr effizient sind. (Ohne OC) und auch bei der 290 kommt immer wieder das Argument, dass die 970 weniger Strom braucht, deshalb wird diese vin vielen empfohlen. Darum kann AMD es sich nicht leisten Gpus auf den Markt zu bringen, die viel Strom brauchen.


----------



## stefan19931993 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## HisN (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Wenn Du für jedes Teil einzeln Versandkosten bezahlen möchtest, dann kannst Du das tun .. jedes Teil beim billigsten. Wird dann halt in der Summe teurer, wenn man denn drüber nachdenkt.


----------



## the_leon (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Du kannst das in eine Geizhals Wunschliste tun, dann zeigt es dir den billigsten händler für alles an.
In der Regel ist das Mindfactory. 
Da kannst du dann alles bestellen.


----------



## stefan19931993 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## markus1612 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Natürlich: 850 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## stefan19931993 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## markus1612 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Beim Gehäuse hätte ich ehrlich gesagt eher ein Phanteks Enthoo Luxe schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES614L_BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Fractal Design Define R5 Black mit Sichtfenster, schallgedÃ¤mmt (FD-CA-DEF-R5-BK-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland genommen.


----------



## stefan19931993 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## chischko (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



stefan19931993 schrieb:


> okay. Aber schon gekauft  und mir hat das eigentlich am besten gefallen von denen die ich alle gesehen hab.
> Ich brauch auch keine neuen Vorschläge mehr zu meinem gekauften. Sonst bereu ich eventuell noch etwas
> 
> Grafikkarte: R9 390X 8GB im Crossfire
> ...



Hm nen besseren Bildschirm zu finden wird schwer aber 4K ist einfach noch nicht wirklich Gaming-tauglich mMn und nur bei nem starken SLI/CF Verbund sinnvoll... 2*980Ti müssten es dann schon sein. Nen super Monitor, wenn auch sehr teuer ist der PG278Q von ASUS.


----------



## stefan19931993 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## HisN (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Ist halt immer die Standpunkt-Sache.
Ich versteh auch nicht warum jeder meint das man ein CF/SLI für 4K unbedingt braucht. Aber muss halt jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## the_leon (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Also, ne 980ti reicht doch fur 4K, oder???


----------



## chischko (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



leokasi schrieb:


> Also, ne 980ti reicht doch fur 4K, oder???



Natürlich kann se es berechnen, aber halt natürlich keine 144Hz  und wie hoch du Details stellen kannst ist immer die Frage... und BITTE!!!! Liebes Forum!!! Kommt mir nicht wieder mit diesem Artikel von unserem Gott ION "müssen es immer Ultra Setting sein?"... DANKE!


----------



## jkox11 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Warum müssen es immer Ultra-Details sein? User-Special von Ion


----------



## chischko (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Warum müssen es immer Ultra-Details sein? User-Special von Ion



Mnachmal hasse ich mich selbst, dass ich es rein schreibe!!!


----------



## stefan19931993 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## the_leon (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Ich glaube,  dass die r9 390X bei 400€ Liegt, was im Cf 800 macht, wofür die 980ti teilweise auch über den Tisch geht.
Für 550 gibz die 980, die der 390X im Standarttakt (und der zählt hier) bei 1080 und 1440 Pixeln klar überlegen sein sollte.
Die 290 ist mit der 970 vergleichbar, die auch für 320€ übern Tisch geht, die 390X hat außer dem Vollausbau und mehr Takt nichts zu bieten, deshalb werden es hier auch nicht über 400€ sein.


----------



## stefan19931993 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## markus1612 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Ich würde eher Fury X im Crossfire machen (auch wenns teurer ist), da schafft eine ja schon Tomb Raider 5k 60FPS (mit angepassten Einstellungen versteht sich).


----------



## CSharper (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Ich würde erst Mal abwarten auf unabhänige Benchmarks, Sprüche klopfen kann jedes Unternehmen. Und für MGpu Systeme war bis jetzt immer die Devise mehr Vram kann nicht schaden, denke dieses nennen wir es mal Problem, wird auch HBM nicht lösen.


----------



## HisN (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Ich würde eher Fury X im Crossfire machen (auch wenns teurer ist), da schafft eine ja schon Tomb Raider 5k 60FPS (mit angepassten Einstellungen versteht sich).


Eine Grafikkarte, nur UHD aber ausreichend FPS. Solange man keinen 5k Moni hat 
Keine angepassten Settings. Volle Pulle, FXAA.
Bild: tombraider_2015_03_27hesk2.jpg - abload.de


----------



## stefan19931993 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## markus1612 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Du kannst auch hier deine Fragen stellen


----------



## stefan19931993 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## stefan19931993 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## Amon (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Also blitzen sollte da eigentlich nichts. Ich kenne das NT jetzt nicht so genau, da sollte sich der Thresh mal zu äußern.


----------



## chischko (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Hi, das Blitzen istz völlig normal wenn die Frequenz (50Hz) der Wechselspannung phasenverschoben zur Restladung der Kondensatoren ist. Das hast du auch öfters, wenn du Laptopnetzteile einsteckst und unbedenklich. Kann sich übrigens durch Materialhäufung mit der Zeit geben...


----------



## stefan19931993 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## chischko (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Nein also wenn eine fundamentale Komponente deines Netzteils hinüber ist lösen entweder Sicherheitsmechanismen aus oder es geht gar nix mehr...

Mal ne Frage noch zur Sicherheit: Kommt das nur vor wennn Du den Netzschalter (I/O hinten am Netzteil) vor oder auch wenn Du den PC nur einschaltest?
hintergrund: Wennn Du den Hauptschalter hinten betätigst ist das PSU physisch und galvanisch von der Stromversorgung getrennt, dadurch kann es zu einer "Desynchronisierung" (sorry kann das schlecht erklären) kommen, was den Lichtbogen auslöst. 

Eine andere Ursache kann ein winziger Lichtbogen sein (Strom der durch die Luft überpsringt) der entsteht wenn sich der Kontakt schließt da dann kurzfristig Strom fließt da die Potis im Netzteil geladen werden bevor der Kontakt des Hauptschalters komplett geschlossen ist ...

Warum blitzt es beim Notebook-Netzteil? - administrator.de


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



stefan19931993 schrieb:


> Okay werde mal abwarten wie lange es läuft  aber wenn es normal ist bin ich ja erleichtert.
> Hab das aber noch nie gesehen. Aber wenn etwas beschädigt worden wäre oder durchgebrannt würde es garnicht meh gehen oder ??



Das kann passieren, wenn du ein Gerät mit einem Netzteil in eine Steckdose steckst.
Ist unbedenklich.


----------



## stefan19931993 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## chischko (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



stefan19931993 schrieb:


> Es hat erst 1 mal geblitzt. Habe es schon oft an und ausgemacht, vom Strom genommenund den pc neugestartet.
> Ab blitzt nichts mehr.
> Aber werde es in nächster Zeit etwas beobachten.
> 
> ...



Lüftersteuerung bei ASUS im BIOS


----------



## stefan19931993 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## markus1612 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



stefan19931993 schrieb:


> dort lässt sich aber leider nicht so viel einstellen.



Mit Q-Fan lässt sich die Lüfterkurve aller Lüfter sogar einzeln anpassen, wenn dass nicht genug ist......


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



stefan19931993 schrieb:


> dort lässt sich aber leider nicht so viel einstellen.



Da lässt sich eine Menge Einstellen, einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## chischko (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



stefan19931993 schrieb:


> dort lässt sich aber leider nicht so viel einstellen.



 WHUT? Wir haben fast das selbe BIOS (auch ASUS) und da lässt sich sogar die Kurve manuell einstellen. Es gibt Presets für jeden einzelnen Lüfter(-ausgang) am Mainboard und du kannst eben jeden eizeln ansteuern... wenn das nicht genug ist: Was willst Du noch alles einstellen außer temeperaturabhängiger oder konstanter Drehzahl?

[Offtopic] 
Aber klar! Es gibt Einschränkungen bzgl. Regelbarkeit, die leider die mangelhafte Qualität des ASUS BIOS widerspiegeln: 

Die Helligkeit der Beleuchtung, obwohl keine LEDs verbaut sind: Nicht möglich!
Die Farbe der Beleuchtung obwohl keine RGB LEDs verbaut sind: Auch nicht möglich!
Den Geruch, den der Lüfter verbreitet: Leider auch nicht möglich, aber da arbeitet man ja dran! 
Die Musik, die der Lüfter spielt: Höchstens über extrem schnelle Frequenzmodulation möglich aber wenn Du (außerordentlich) geschickt bist geht da sicher was!
Die Härte der Lüfterblätter ist nur indirekt steuerbar, wenn du um die 200°C im Gehäuse erreichst werden sie sicher ganz zart und weich!
Die Größe des Lüfters ist eine Konstante die glaube ich nur via Jailbreak geändert werden kann, dann verlierst du aber die Garantie!
Die Neigung der Lüfterblätter kann nur einmalig manuell verstellt werden oder durch erneutes weichmachen (siehe oben) kann man sie auch verbiegen
Die Farbe der Lüfterblätter kann man durchaus verstellen, nur leider im Stillstand mit Sprühdose.exe
... Sorry mehr Parameter fallen mir derzeit nicht ein...
[/Offtopic]


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Du hast vergessen, dass man im Bios nicht das Netzteil übertakten kannst.
Dazu braucht es einen speziellen russischen Bios Hack.


----------



## chischko (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Er hatte ja nur nach Lüftern gefragt...  Ansonsten hätte ich ihm schon zu folgendem geraten: 
RuPsuOC_cracked_Warez 
und auch zur ODD_OC.com/hacked zum übertakten der optischen Laufwerke und zu 
CaseTune_CoolEdition zum kühlen des Gehäuses oder der CaseTune_Colour Edition zum wechseln der Gehäusefarben bzw. zur kostenpflichtigen Deluxe Variante zum Kühlen UND farblichen Veränderung des Gehäuses und mit dem neuesten Shape-DLC kannst du ja auch ganz einfach aus nem nATX nen EATX Gehäuse machen... schon echt geil!


----------



## Amon (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Ihr habt echt Langeweile


----------



## chischko (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



Amon schrieb:


> Ihr habt echt Langeweile


Bier im Kühlschrank, Mittagshitze und Homeoffice sind eine gefährliche Mischung!


----------



## Amon (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Ich hasse dich...[emoji12]


----------



## chischko (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Komisch.... ... Immer die selbe Reaktion wenn ich das sage... da muss ein kausaler Zusammenhang bestehen, den ich einfach nicht verstehe...


----------



## stefan19931993 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## the_leon (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Jo, schau mal im OC thread, da gibts gute anleitungen.


----------



## markus1612 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Hier, lies: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...swell-oc-guide-inkl-haswell-cpu-oc-liste.html


----------



## stefan19931993 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## chischko (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

4,5 @ 1,24 klingt ganz gesund... 10 Minuten sind nun nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, mach mal eher 30 Minuten..
Den Unterschied zwischen 4,5 und 4,6 mekrst du ohnehin nicht aber die Temepraturen sollten sich ja im erträglichen Bereich befinden.


----------



## Amon (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

4,5@1,24 würde ich auch nehmen, aber dann mal ordentlich zocken was die CPU auch belastet. Soll ja auch game stable sein.


----------



## stefan19931993 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## chischko (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Wie viel SPannung eine CPU verträgt lässt nicht pauschal sagen da jede DIE anders ist... immer komplett individuell


----------



## stefan19931993 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

ICh sehe die Grenze bei 1,3 Volt, egal ob nun Luft oder Wasser.


----------



## stefan19931993 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## HisN (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

Wenn der Rechner ausgeht ist Maximum erreicht.
Wenn der Rechner throttelt, dann ist kurz vor Maximum.

Da das bei jeder CPU INDIVIDUELL während des Produktionsprozess festgelegt wird gibt es keine absolute Zahl mit der ihr da jonglieren könnt.
Hört auf damit. Denn die Sensoren in der CPU messen gar keine Temperaturen. Hat das noch nie jemand erwähnt? Die sind dazu die CPU abzuschalten. Mehr können sie nicht.
Daraus erraten dann Programme wie Aida, HWINfo oder Coretemp irgendwelche Temperaturen.
Die sind 
a) aus dem Grund immer falsch (TJMAX wird über eine ganze Prozessor-Generation gleich angenommen, wir wissen aber das die Werte individuell während der Fertigung festgelegt werden)
b) aus dem oben genannten Grund auch noch uninteressant. (Der Hardware ist es völlig latte ob sie 2° unter der Throttel-Temp oder 20° unter der Throttel-Temp betrieben wird)

Schalte Core-Temp auf Distance to TJMAX um. Wenn Du sicher sein möchtest: 10° nicht unterschreiten. Wenn Du sehr sicher sein möchtest: 20° nicht unterschreiten.

Aber ihr könnt natürlich auch weiter mit mit erratenen Tempraturen arbeiten.  (Hey, meine CPU ist zu warm, mach ich einfach 105° aus TJMAX, wo vorher 95° stand, schon ist sie 10° kühler. Ist vielleicht ein Hinweis darauf wie unsinnig es ist auf diese Werte zu vertrauen, wenn man da eintragen kann was man gerne möchte).

Am Ende machst Du die CPU über die Spannung fertig und nicht über die Temperatur, denn die CPU schaltet ab wenn sie zu warm wird <--- logisch wenn man drüber nachdenkt, eventuell? *g*


----------



## stefan19931993 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## HisN (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



stefan19931993 schrieb:


> wie erkenne ich das der PC wegen der Temperatur abschaltet?



Core-Temp erreicht den Wert NULL und der Rechner geht aus.
Und Du stellst gar nix ein, Du beobachtest nur. 
Da es eine Software ist, stellt man da auch nix im Bios ein.

Core Temp - Download - heise online


----------



## stefan19931993 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## HisN (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

So ist es. Dann schaltet Dein PC aus. Wobei die 100° halt ein angenommener Wert ist. Der stimmt nicht.
Und ob es Problemlos ist siehst Du als erster. Wenn Dein PC vor erreichen der 100° abstürzt, dann ist es wohl nicht Problemlos. Aber ich weiß worauf Du hinaus willst. Ich sehe da keine Probleme.


----------



## stefan19931993 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## Amon (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*



stefan19931993 schrieb:


> Das Programm hab ich schon
> Bei mir steht TJMAX 100 Grad
> Schaltet mein PC erst aus wenn einer der Cors die 100 Grad erreicht hat?
> Kann ich dann problemlos bis 80-90 Grad übertakten?
> ...


Du hast die Trident X? Dann lade mal im BIOS / UEFI das passende XMP Profil dann laufen die auch mit den richtigen Einstellungen.


----------



## stefan19931993 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## Rosigatton (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

BitFenix Recon schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal 

Kann via Software über den Desktop gesteuert werden.
Packt sowohl 3-Pin, als auch 4-Pin Lüfter.


----------



## stefan19931993 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------



## stefan19931993 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: PC auf 4K Gaming aufrüsten*

.....


----------

